
BBC News on the day the Snooper's Charter passed: not a single word about it - jewbacca
https://archive.fo/dtaGB
======
jewbacca
Here's the UK section: [https://archive.is/aMowv](https://archive.is/aMowv)

and the Technology section:
[https://archive.fo/MbI7Q](https://archive.fo/MbI7Q)

Not a single word.

\----

Datapoint for the massive conversation about news reliability that the world
is having right now?

